# The Herd: MegaBox Litter box



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a request in another thread to show some pictures of the Herd's one and only litter box. We got the idea from watching a cat show that showed a similar arrangement from a commercial manufacturer. We looked on the Web for them, but nobody made one big enough for The Herd. Anyway, the cats enter through the entrance hole, walk across the grate to the opposite end of the box where there is an access hole. Cat goes down through the hole directly into the pan. Cat does the business, then comes back up through the hole onto the grate. Walking back across the grate to the entrance removes litter kibble from the feet.

I am by no means a carpenter or handyman, but the MegaBox works great and one day I will get it stained and put a nice top on it.

The big picture. Measurements are:
28" Wide X 41" Long X 36" High 
The dimensions are such that even the biggest cats can stand up on both levels.
The entrance hole is 16.5" wide by 11.5" high










The end comes off to access pan and grate.










Here you can see the grate cut out where the cats access the pan level.










Close up of one of the panel catches used to hold the front panel on.










Close up of the panel catch on the entrance panel itself.









View of the inside of entrance panel.










All of the materials came from Lowe's. The four bottom corners have furniture coasters on them so we can slide MegaBox to clean under it.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I love the idea of kitty litter not getting tracked outside the box - genius! Great job!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! That is a really great idea; I've never seen anything like it! And it looks so nice and well put together!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

wow... amazing idea  I hope some manufacturer takes notice and makes one for the general public


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks. 

We found a couple of companies that make the same kind of arrangement. Don't remember the names. They were finished to look like a piece of furniture, were really only big enough for one or two cat homes, and they were REALLY proud of them.$$$$

Easy to clean. Just lift the entrance panel about an inch and it comes right off. Slide the pan out and scoop away!! Slide pan back in, slip panel back on and you're done. 

The grate slides out just as easy. Have only had to clean it once so far when one of the kittens didn't quite make it to the pan Of course it takes me a little longer than most to scoop the poop so to speak due to the sheer volume of cats.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh that is cool! I would never be able to get something like that together but i do like that! awesome!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

That looks like such a great idea! Was it hard to teach them to use it? I can just imagine trying to explain to my cat how to find the box at the bottom... and him looking at me like "ok, YOU try it first while I walk away unamused"

I take it they caught on quickly. Great job


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is a great idea! No more litter on my feet from the litterbox! I noticed the litter tray is only so high, does any of your cats spray the wooden wall or accidentally poop on it :?:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

wow, that is really unique!! did you have to teach your cats to use it, or did they pick it up on their own?

Tim


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Now that is one big litter box.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome! Simply awesome! What a great idea.


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice job, i've seen similar littertray furniture on the internet but it was pretty expensive and not as large. It is a good idea to make your own.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Been out of town for a few days. To answer the latest questions:

No one has sprayed outside the pan. The pan is about 7 inches deep.

As far as teaching anyone to use the box, all we did was put them in the pan with the access panel off, and then put the panel back on. They figured out the exit pretty quick. 

No one has any problem using it at all.


Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

the grate is brilliant. I bought some at Home Depot and just put it down today on the floor to see if it would control litter tracking for me.

Tim


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

very creative.


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*The Herd, Mega Box Litter Box*

This is fantastic. I am going to show this to my son-in-law. He is always building things that I dream up. I have eight cats and have the self-cleaning litter boxes, but this looks so much better. I love your picture of the gorgeous cats sitting on top of it. You could pad the top with carpet and they would have a scratching area also. Ronnie (son-in-law) was just here tonight finishing ceiling to floor book shelves in my den. Guess what, the cats were so curious, now they think we put them in just for them. Will have to learn how to post pictures so I can post one when finished., Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*The Herd, Mega Box,Litter Box*

To Tim, you say you bought some of the grating and put it on the floor, did you put it in front of the litter box? Did it work? Also, what department at Home Depot or Lowes would one find the grate?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Anita - I'll be posting a description and evaluation soon. so far it seems to be working pretty well. probably I'll post it in Cat Chat, as it's not really a behavior issue.

Tim


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

TOP


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

welcome back.


----------

